# New guy here - pics of some pens I've made.



## allisnut (Jun 15, 2011)

I guess I am somewhat qualified to be here. I have a Jonsered 520 SP that my dad bought new in 1982. I cut firewood through high school and college for spending money with it. Now it is mostly for storm damage clean up around home and friend's houses.

To be strictly legal, I'll include a picture of pens made from junipers I removed at work. The 520 was involved...

Adam

Juniper - 







Pine salvaged from a textile mill built in 1915-

http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj147/allisnut/for sale/DSC05543.jpg

Deer antler - no chain saws involved - 
http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj147/allisnut/for sale/antler9.jpg

Pen Displays-
http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj147/allisnut/for sale/antlerdisplay.jpg


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 20, 2011)

The juniper looks a lot like the Eastern Red Cedar I cut and turn.

Well done on taking the wood from standing to turned....adds a lot to the value of the stuff you make!





Scott B


----------



## allisnut (Jun 20, 2011)

*Amboyna burl and spalted tamarind cigar pens*






Tried a CA finish on these yeasterday. Not too bad for my first try, but there are some defects I wasn't happy with. Sold both today for a total of $50. Next ones will be higher quality and hopefully higher priced.

Comments welcome!

Adam


----------

